# Any groups in South Wales UK



## LooLoo65 (Sep 11, 2012)

Are there any Support Groups in South Wales United Kingdom?I have had IBS since my late teens I am now in my 40's and would like to meet up with others that have IBS, to support and chat to with understanding of the condition.I am looking at starting a group up, but not sure how to. I have read the topics here on starting up a group, but want to know if there are others that would be interested on attending.thanksxx


----------

